# Crazy thread but...did ur prem have nipples when born?!!?



## AP

....'cause Alex didn't! :rofl:

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx359/alexsmall/09072009056.jpg


----------



## x-amy-x

im guessing she has them now??

Its amazing what the human body does. On that OBEM the little girl didnt have ears but they grew! i was amazed, i just assumed they wouldnt grow! :dohh:

alex is gorgeous x


----------



## AP

She sure did grow them eventually, they were 'normal' by due date! Thanks hun :rofl: xxx I've had this debate on FB with some other prem mums!


----------



## Bec L

Poppy was just missing her little eyebrows :)


----------



## grumpymoo

Oh bless her!

Same as Poppy, Rose had no eyebrows and completely black eyes (I dont mean she had bruised eyes!:) )


----------



## Laura2919

Come to think of it i think chloe and jaycee didnt have any either..


----------



## embojet

Molly didnt either! :rofl:


----------



## honey08

morgan werent a premmie but i always pop in and have a long/read up on ur LO's, he dint have eyebrows or lashes for wks tho !


----------



## andik

Nathan didn't have any either!


----------



## monst_18

Alfie had no nipples and it amazed me so much when they popped up one day! i thought i had imagined it!


----------



## AP

MONST!!!! how are you? How is alfie doin?


----------



## monst_18

sb22 said:


> MONST!!!! how are you? How is alfie doin?

Hello!

Sorry i have been missing!

We are great thanks - Alfie is fabby! doing so well, although he is being a monkey with feeding at the moment!

How are you? all good i hope? 

- i am trying to update my pictures and ticker but not having any luck

x


----------



## AP

hee hee! i just sent u a fb msg. i am stunned he is 7 months already, where did the time go. we only just got alex home when alfie was born. Alex had laser eye surgery too. Have you had a follow up since then? We just got our follow up appointment through and im dreading getting her eyes tested especially now shes older and more aware!!!!


----------



## monst_18

Alfie had his check up last week and has been signed off for another 6 months with no signs of any problems yet so thats good, he wasn't that cooperative to be fair but they are obviously used to it cause thay managed all the tests ok - he even went to sleep!!


----------



## Dona

Nope Archie didn't have any too!
 



Attached Files:







Archie 2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 42


----------



## premmiemum123

Emily didn't it was so strange...she also had really blond eyelashes you could barely see them...


----------



## Marleysgirl

You made me look at all the photos - and in all the early ones, the nipple area is covered by ECG pads, so I can't tell! I did notice that Andrew's eyelashes didn't really come in until after we got him home, and only in the last few days have tears appeared.


----------



## Abigailly

Did they just pop up one night, or did you kind of see them develop over a few days?


----------



## AP

they just, slowly appeared! like you could see a lil shadow that appeared after a while, that just developed over time,id say by the time her due date came round she had 'normal nips!' lol

Alex is going to KILL me when shes older....:rofl.


----------



## Olivias_mum

Olivia didnt have nipples and her ears were stuck to her head!


----------



## Linz88

Kayah didnt either lol bt there more noticeable nw i think


----------



## hopefully2

OK boardering on way TMI but not all graces outer lady bits were formed, i remember thinking something was wrong but they formed gradually! 
Also if her ear got bent a bit from lying on it , it would stay that way as the cartilidge hadn't hardened.


----------



## BrittLeblanc

Riley didnt have any his first few weeks but not he does.


----------



## isil

that's amazing! I guess you're seeing everything that would happen in the womb on the outside. I think it's odd that some full term baby boys are born with their testicles still undescended!


----------



## vermeil

whoah :wacko: now im going to have to check tomorrow at the hospital! im sooo curious now:haha:


----------



## Kitty23

Lol my two didn't I didnt realise until they were a week old and got really worried lol! They do have them now! xxx


----------



## vermeil

I checked a few days ago and whoah! MY BABY HAS NO NIPPLES! :haha:

ok that`s actually not quite true. After a funny conversation with the nurse, she explained that all babies have nipples. In preemies these are just tiny little red dots on the chest. I finally saw these on mine, after much squinting, help from the nurse and a bit of imagination =p


----------



## AP

:rofl: imagination.....vermeil LOL x


----------



## vermeil

My little guy has nipples! They're visible now. Just appeared yesterday, around 34 weeks. 

This thread cracks me up :haha:


----------



## AP

i forgot how it even came about. i remember sittingover the incubator thinking "shit whatif she never has any?" :rofl:


----------

